
Building a Literal Library of Building Blocks - sulami
https://sulami.github.io/posts/building-a-literal-library-of-building-blocks/
======
andrewflnr
The idea that code needs to be distributed in libraries rather than functions
is limiting, especially for these little independent functions. I've always
liked this proposal from the creator of Erlang, but afaict it never went
anywhere: [http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2011-May/058768...](http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2011-May/058768.html)

~~~
c22
I thought it would be cool to build something like this on top of ipfs. Even
larger opinionated 'modules' could be defined from the smaller building
blocks. The "names" of the content-addressed functions would not be human
friendly, so some sort of local aliasing would be a must. A blockchain
approach can be used to define upgrade and downgrade paths implemented by the
same signers, but it would be up to the caller to update their call if
desired. Old code that is not used anymore would eventually be forgotten by
the network. Rather than having an "approved database" of functions I'd
considered an overlay of alias-groupings that could be published independently
for different applications.

~~~
andrewflnr
Yeah, human names will always be somewhat messy/heuristic/political. There's
also a matter of curation of code into searchable, semi-reliable lists. It
makes lots of sense to decouple that from the actual code and enable competing
names, repo's etc.

